# Increased Anti-TPO levels after starting on Synthroid



## Justaguy (Jan 31, 2014)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's last year, after 10 years of having doctors ignore me - I knew my thyroid was hypoactive, but my T3 and T4 levels were normal so they told me it was in my head. I managed my symptoms with acupuncture, which improved my symptoms but they didn't go away so I started on 50 mg of synthroid 2 months ago. I noticed an immediate and drastic increase in my energy level and cognitive function, which continued to improve for several weeks, and then decreased - but were still better than before I started. I also started feeling tightness in my throat.

Last Spring my Anti-TPO levels were 250
Before I started the synthroid two months ago they were down to 170
Now they're back up to 440

My other thyroid levels are normal, and unchanged
Free T3: 3.1
Free T4:1.2
TSH: 3.19

At the same time I went on synthroid I also started taking 400iu of selenium, 500 mg of N-Acetyl Cysteine and 4,000 iu of Vitamin D every day.

Can Synthroid increase Anti-TPO levels? I'm seeing my doctor next week, but want to get a better idea of what's going on before I talk to him.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Vitamin D
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/news/media/releases/vitamin_d_more_may_not_be_better

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130501192929.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board.

For some, exogenous Vitamin D will trigger a rise in antibodies. Info above!

How long have you been on the 50 mcg. of Synthroid? It would be a very very good idea to insist on an ultra-sound. I am wondering how you got diagnosed w/Hashimoto's as well. Info above on that as well!


----------



## Justaguy (Jan 31, 2014)

I had Graves Disease when I was a teenager, and managed it with tapazole for several years until it went away. At the time my endocrinologist warned me that it could return, or that I could develop hypothyroidism. Several times I developed the symptoms of hypothyroidism, but doctors would take my T3 and T4 levels, see that they were normal and tell me I was fine. This started becoming worse when I started grad school, and I successfully managed it with acupuncture. Last year, I was under a lot of stress, and my symptoms came on very strong. I went to a doctor for an unrelated problem, and it turns out she has Hashimoto's. She saw I had requested thyroid tests in the past and suggested I get my Anti TPO levels checked, and they were 250.

I've been on synthroid for 2 months. Thanks so much for the info on vitamin D, I'm going to stop taking all of the supplements except for the selenium and see what my levels are in a month.

What would an ultrasound be able to tell me about my disease?


----------

